# jumping lesson !



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

That looked like a very fun ride, you and him look like a good team! He's very handsome as well


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

That looked so fun! I makes me miss riding soo bad! 

~AL615


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What a great time it looks like you had! Congrats on the good ride.

Since you didn't ask for any critique, I will offer none. However, I cringed when I saw stacked cavalettis used as a jump. This is VERY dangerous. If you hit a pole and knock it down, it simply falls flat on the ground and offers little danger (yes, I have seen horses step on them and get injured).

If a cavaletti is knocked down, they roll on their base and still present an obstacle. A horse can get tangled in them and possibly fall or worse, flip. This creates a real danger of serious injury to both horse and rider. This is just my opinion. I will not use them that way. Other trainers do.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

we sort of ran out of jumps, which is probably why she did it. i never do that at home though ! good thing that horse is careful, but accidents can always happen !!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> That looked like a very fun ride, you and him look like a good team! He's very handsome as well


thanks ! we have come a long way, he used to be a terror [most people at the barn still hate him...]


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> thanks ! we have come a long way, he used to be a terror [most people at the barn still hate him...]


Ahhhh, That's the kind of horse I like the best!! The rude ones are often the best ones...smartest....most capable... All you have to do is figure how to channel all that attitude.

The stallion on my avatar was "dangerous" when I fist started working with him. Even after we became partners and anyone could ride him, few wanted to.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Ahhhh, That's the kind of horse I like the best!! The rude ones are often the best ones...smartest....most capable... All you have to do is figure how to channel all that attitude.
> 
> The stallion on my avatar was "dangerous" when I fist started working with him. Even after we became partners and anyone could ride him, few wanted to.


lol i feel the same way, but sadly most people at the barn are not convinced =[ he kicked a few people before i started riding him & there are so many politics. no matter how well he behaves in front of people they still see him as being terrible.

he used to not move forward at all undersaddle, just stand & kick... he is really good on his feet though & he can run side ways faster than any horse ive ever ridden =P


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Since you are aiming at jumpers, work on keeping him more in front of your leg. Do some dressage with him as he will really benefit from being more engaged in the haunch. I tell all my students that jumping is just dressage over fences. It will help a lot.

This horse is lucky he has found you. He seems to like and respect you, not that he won't try to stand up to you from time to time. One only hopes he will continue to be your friend and partner, because I have found that slaves make poor jumpers.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

WEEEEEEEEEEE those last two jumps looked like fun


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^lol he loves to jump like that, very careful =D


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Since you are aiming at jumpers, work on keeping him more in front of your leg. Do some dressage with him as he will really benefit from being more engaged in the haunch. I tell all my students that jumping is just dressage over fences. It will help a lot.
> 
> This horse is lucky he has found you. He seems to like and respect you, not that he won't try to stand up to you from time to time. One only hopes he will continue to be your friend and partner, because I have found that slaves make poor jumpers.


he does have MAJOR in front of the leg issues which we work on constantly..haha he was actually going really well until i broke my arm & couldnt ride for 2 months, then it was like starting over. i doubt i will ever do jumpers with him, hes not that fast/ground covering, but possibly hunters or eventing. he really likes xc, but is still pretty green at it bc he used to not trailer or trail ride so it was hard to get him out. he does both now though !

his owner is actually a very popular dressage trainer in the area. she is thinking about selling him because he is not what she thought he would be. its been pretty difficult lately, bc when i couldnt ride she decided she didnt like the program, so now we are not on the same page. she pays for me to have lessons with this trainer though, which helps because she can hear right from that trainers mouth what her horse needs.. [if that makes sense] 

lol at your last paragraph !! he loves to see what he can get away with, i like a horse with a mind though, i can never see him being a slave !


----------

